# Weatherby .460 Magnum



## Trouthunter

So I shot one of these rifles back in the late 70's, maybe early 80's and had forgotten the pain and the shock of the dang thing and vividly remember the hole it left in the pig silhouette at 300 yards.

I remembered all of that yesterday when I shot another one; yes I had forgotten, ever happen to you? 

NOTHING has changed, it still kicks like mule on steroids and blows through whatever you're shooting at on the other end.

Buddy inherited it and says he's going to shoot a bear with it.

I'd rather let the bear gnaw on a leg than to have to shoot that thing again. 

TH


----------



## Cynoscion

Haha. Roy Weatherby's calibers aren't know for mild recoil. I don't think you could pay me enough to shoot one of his "big" calibers. I've shot .416 Rem., .458 Lott and .470 NE. and they are all bad enough!


----------



## jm423

After shooting some 338 Win Mags and 375 H&Hs with ill fitting stocks, I can not even imagine! At my age and mileage I'm beginning to consider my 270 as a big game rifle, my 223 for most everything else. Main thing is still put the right bullet in the right place!


----------



## cva34

Just gota agree with all above...Thanks for not making me feel alone


----------



## mrsh978

Weatherby played to the testosterone driven male - a Johnson measuring contest. "Mines faster than yours ...." . Speed means powder which returns in buttstockasswhopping.


----------



## CHARLIE

I shot a .416 a few times. That was plenty for me.


----------



## sylvan

In the early 70's I worked at a gunshop named 'Glenn Slades' at the Scott st exit and I-45 south while going to college. After closing one night, three of us went upstairs with a high dollar, engraved 460 Wby from the shelf ... loaded and shot it at the gunsmith's check range. 
When the dust cleared, there was a hole about 4" wide through a double row of railroad ties, sand and the back cinderblock wall of the store. To this day, I will never know where those three 500gr bullets went into the 5th Ward....... nothing on the news.

I actually don't remember the recoil but it kicked up so much dust that you couldn't see for 10 minutes. The muzzle blast was amazing and of course nobody knew why there was so much dust in the store the next day.


----------



## Charles Helm

The plain .458 Win Mag works well enough for me. You can get custom loads that are slower, reducing the Wby recoil. But then you might as well be shooting the Win Mag!


----------



## Trouthunter

LOL! Man I'm telling ya'll...my .375 H&H has nothing, absolutely nothing on the beast. 

My .270 and .257 Weatherby Mags are just subservient rounds that fail in comparison compared to that .460, but I actually enjoy shooting those lol.

In all seriousness I do not see how anyone could shoot the .460 without flinch but I guess some folks aren't bothered by the 10,000 foot pounds pouring out of the barrel of that behemoth because people kill animals with it regularly.

I'm liking my 6.5 Creedmoor much more every day lol. It kicks like a girl. 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

> In the early 70's I worked at a gunshop named 'Glenn Slades' at the Scott st exit and I-45 south while going to college. After closing one night, three of us went upstairs with a high dollar, engraved 460 Wby from the shelf ... loaded and shot it at the gunsmith's check range.
> When the dust cleared, there was a hole about 4" wide through a double row of railroad ties, sand and the back cinderblock wall of the store. To this day, I will never know where those three 500gr bullets went into the 5th Ward....... nothing on the news.
> 
> I actually don't remember the recoil but it kicked up so much dust that you couldn't see for 10 minutes. The muzzle blast was amazing and of course nobody knew why there was so much dust in the store the next day.


That's pretty funny Sylvan LOL! Did ya'll fix the hole in the wall before the gunsmith came to work? 

I can also hear the conversation the next morning in the Ward..."Man someone come along and shot a hole through the engine of my car and I wanna go find the mfer" LOL

TH


----------



## CHARLIE

When I shot the 416 it was a duplication of an Africa thing. You hang a kerosene lantern out at night yards away in the dark. Stand offhand and try and shoot the light out. Apparently this is a ritual in Africa after killing some animal.Besides being hard on the shooter its also bad on the lantern. And no I have never been to Africa. Also I love my 7mm-08


----------



## TranTheMan

Like this?


----------



## roninrus1

sylvan said:


> In the early 70's I worked at a gunshop named 'Glenn Slades' at the Scott st exit and I-45 south while going to college.


Bought a rem 700 BDL from Slades in 71 or 72. Still have it and the receipt. $119 including tax. Dang thing still shoots sub-moa after a couple of thousand rounds (at minimum) of hot handloads thru it.


----------



## Wado

*460*

I have one live round in my ammo collection I got from a friend of mine. He has a bunch of them but the rifle that went with them either burned up in a fire or was lost and then found later in such a state it couldn't be shot again. I will have to ask him what really happened. Maybe it kicked the snot out of him and he threw it off of a mountain. I have heard besides the fact they will bruise your body they may also detach retinas, something to think about.


----------



## Trouthunter

Capstick wrote about a doctor friend of his who shot a Cape Buffalo like 10 times with the .460 Weatherby Mag...the buff wouldn't die and all shots hit where they should have. Wrote that the doctor was bleeding from the nose and stuff from the recoil and suffered badly.

Let's just hope I don't have another lapse of memory on the damned thing. 

TH


----------



## Cynoscion

Hey Martin, I just looked it up and it looks like you win! That seems to be the hardest recoiling bolt rifle made. Probably not the best contest to take top prize in.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm


----------



## Whitebassfisher

sylvan said:


> In the early 70's I worked at a gunshop named 'Glenn Slades' at the Scott st exit and I-45 south while going to college. After closing one night, three of us went upstairs with a high dollar, engraved 460 Wby from the shelf ... loaded and shot it at the gunsmith's check range.
> When the dust cleared, there was a hole about 4" wide through a double row of railroad ties, sand and the back cinderblock wall of the store. To this day, I will never know where those three 500gr bullets went into the 5th Ward....... nothing on the news.
> 
> I actually don't remember the recoil but it kicked up so much dust that you couldn't see for 10 minutes. The muzzle blast was amazing and of course nobody knew why there was so much dust in the store the next day.


Yes, I remember that store well. Great story. Not just 1 shot, but 3! Now we know what broke the utility pole at U of H.



Cynoscion said:


> Hey Martin, I just looked it up and it looks like you win! That seems to be the hardest recoiling bolt rifle made. Probably not the best contest to take top prize in.
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm


Wow! I figured the recoil would be bad, but didn't know it would be that bad. That table is interesting.


----------



## Cynoscion

TranTheMan said:


> Like this?


That video is hilarious!


----------



## kweber

Saeed's 577 t-rex..


----------



## sylvan

I know we are not supposed to sell anything here but it goes with this thread.

I have a 505 Gibbs bolt gun if anyone is interested in getting beat up more than the 460 Wby

2Cool member "Bird" almost bought it ....... but it really scared you -didn't it Bird? 

Be truthful now )))


----------



## Charles Helm

I picked up a Gibbs but have not had time to shoot it. Or something like that. Fighting the urge to get a 600 Overkill which would probably also sit in the corner waiting...


----------



## Cynoscion

sylvan said:


> I know we are not supposed to sell anything here but it goes with this thread.
> 
> I have a 505 Gibbs bolt gun if anyone is interested in getting beat up more than the 460 Wby
> 
> 2Cool member "Bird" almost bought it ....... but it really scared you -didn't it Bird?
> 
> Be truthful now )))


Martin still wins. Your Gibbs is supposed to have 84ft/lbs of felt recoil while TH's FAVORITE .460 Roy is at 96! Ol Roy Weatherby was no sissy for sure!


----------



## sylvan

I can't let this go without battle.
Martin hasn't won yet.

The attached pic is a 50 BMG pistol !

It was made in the mid 70's at Freshour's gun shop in Texas City. 

To be truthful, I don't know if has ever been shot and will never let anyone shoot it. I have removed the firing pin and trigger. It weighs under 10 lbs.
Now THIS is recoil!


----------



## muney pit

I'll stick with my 50 bmg. Those look like it hurts


----------



## Cynoscion

sylvan said:


> I can't let this go without battle.
> Martin hasn't won yet.
> 
> The attached pic is a 50 BMG pistol !
> 
> It was made in the mid 70's at Freshour's gun shop in Texas City.
> 
> To be truthful, I don't know if has ever been shot and will never let anyone shoot it. I have removed the firing pin and trigger. It weighs under 10 lbs.
> Now THIS is recoil!


Holy ****!!!! That's got to be a winner (or loser depending on your perspective).


----------



## kweber

sylvan said:


> I can't let this go without battle.
> Martin hasn't won yet.
> 
> The attached pic is a 50 BMG pistol !
> 
> It was made in the mid 70's at Freshour's gun shop in Texas City.
> 
> To be truthful, I don't know if has ever been shot and will never let anyone shoot it. I have removed the firing pin and trigger. It weighs under 10 lbs.
> Now THIS is recoil!


is that a solid-lock-up bolt?
good gravy! that can break a wrist and facial bones...
even w/the brake..
somewhere there's a fool who try it!
I've shot a Barrett 50bmg a couple times...
the rear-directed muzzle blast is fierce.


----------



## pacontender

The 460 is the most unmanageable rifle I have ever experienced. Way to hard to get back on target. I had a Heym double 470 nitro, own a 500 heym, and shot a 505 Gibbs and 577 nitro double. They were all easy to shoot compared to that 460.



sylvan said:


> I know we are not supposed to sell anything here but it goes with this thread.
> 
> I have a 505 Gibbs bolt gun if anyone is interested in getting beat up more than the 460 Wby
> 
> 2Cool member "Bird" almost bought it ....... but it really scared you -didn't it Bird?
> 
> Be truthful now )))


----------



## mrsh978

On the you tube - shows that the 460 is a turbine knocking machine . The reality is those guys are on safari now .....


----------



## mrsh978

My 416 laid a guy flat backwards while shooting at a bull on the Kenedy...I laughed just as much


----------



## Bird

sylvan said:


> I know we are not supposed to sell anything here but it goes with this thread.
> 
> I have a 505 Gibbs bolt gun if anyone is interested in getting beat up more than the 460 Wby
> 
> 2Cool member "Bird" almost bought it ....... but it really scared you -didn't it Bird?
> 
> Be truthful now )))


Ok, I'll fess up. The 505 Gibbs had me flinching not because of the 6,100 ft/lbs of muzzle energy but the $19 per shot. Ok, maybe a little :wink: Since I'm fessing up, I am still considering that monster Sylvan...

FYI- the 460 Wby mag has about 8,000 ft/lbs of muzzle energy with a 500gr pill


----------



## Trouthunter

> Hey Martin, I just looked it up and it looks like you win! That seems to be the hardest recoiling bolt rifle made. Probably not the best contest to take top prize in.


Cool!

What did I win besides a bruised shoulder, busted lip and a loose crown? 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

> To be truthful, I don't know if has ever been shot and will never let anyone shoot it. I have removed the firing pin and trigger.


Oh a weekend project.

Let's take it to my place in Edna, set it up wedged into a tire that it will fit into, tie a hundred yards of string to it and fire the dang thing.

We can set up cameras at the scene of the demolition, I mean where the pistol is set up.

Would be a fun way to spend the day. We have a big oak tree to hide behind so we'll be fine.

TH


----------



## Africanut

Bought a .500 Jeffery just to shoot pigs and nilgai before moving to Idaho. Wow.
You never witnessed the dust flying off a pig/nilgai until seeing it from a body mass hit with that .500. Literally seen pick up a pig and big bull up and knock over like a bowling pin. Running 570 gr. Barnes at nearly 2500fps/8400 ftlbs. Safe queen now--kinda hard to use up in the mountains-lol.


----------



## Pelon1

*A "MANS" Caliber*

My 7MM 08 is just fine...... in 2007 I went to Zimbabwe with my father on an elephant hunt and he was shooting a 458 WM I shot an Impala with it for camp meat...... well lets just say that so much for camp meat... That was enough Whop for me!


----------



## texastkikker

dang.....biggest one in my safe is the .340 WBY. She packs a wallop but not too bad. I'm 5'11" and 195 dripping wet. I can shoot a box through it at the range over a couple hours time and that's about it. I start to get a headache because of the recoil/concussion. My uncle had a .50 BMG that was awesome. Recoiled less than the Sako .270 WIN FinLite. I like the new 6.5 Creedmoor more better now.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

*use*



Africanut said:


> Bought a .500 Jeffery just to shoot pigs and nilgai before moving to Idaho. Wow.
> You never witnessed the dust flying off a pig/nilgai until seeing it from a body mass hit with that .500. Literally seen pick up a pig and big bull up and knock over like a bowling pin. Running 570 gr. Barnes at nearly 2500fps/8400 ftlbs. Safe queen now--kinda hard to use up in the mountains-lol.


I suppose if you ever had to stomp a Griz., it would be the ticket.


----------



## Trouthunter

Dang someone had to reopen this and now I have a headache again. 

TH


----------



## Weaselmender

I had a friend sneak up on others with his until he snuck up on Pasa 110 lbs and no fear, the rifle threw him half the length of a pickup. He announced NO gun could that twice, that one could ! That was we made its owner shoot it, it has not left safe in 40 years.


----------



## bubbas kenner

sylvan said:


> In the early 70's I worked at a gunshop named 'Glenn Slades' at the Scott st exit and I-45 south while going to college. After closing one night, three of us went upstairs with a high dollar, engraved 460 Wby from the shelf ... loaded and shot it at the gunsmith's check range.
> When the dust cleared, there was a hole about 4" wide through a double row of railroad ties, sand and the back cinderblock wall of the store. To this day, I will never know where those three 500gr bullets went into the 5th Ward....... nothing on the news.
> 
> I actually don't remember the recoil but it kicked up so much dust that you couldn't see for 10 minutes. The muzzle blast was amazing and of course nobody knew why there was so much dust in the store the next day.


That's bad azs


----------

